# Composite decking material



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm having me some fun hacking up some composite decking scraps......
They all have some heft to them, but they feel good in hand.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like a great material to work with, you certainly seem to have it mastered !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very smooth finish ... looks good!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice designs. You do good work with that stuff.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Amazing work on those.
I have a great one made of Trex from Flatband, very nice shooter, great feel...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Composite decking works well, as well as most woods and better than MDF. I last made one about a year and a half ago.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd like to add that these look particularly fine; well made and with a better finish than any of my plastic wood composites.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen, the composite material cuts like butter and is super easy to shape and sand, but it is tough as nails.....
I've thrown them up against concrete, placed in bench vise and smacked the crap out of them w/ a hammer...nothing but small dings and dents
that easily smooth out w/ some sanding.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've worked that stuff myself a number of times Papa and I must say you got a better finish then what I could come up with. Easy to work but tough to get smooth finish I've found. Heavy and solid-interesting stuff! Flatband


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried "Bondo on it to smooth out finish??


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is something different-worth a try Bud! Flatband


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Great looking nice design glad to know its easy to work with . 
Gonna have to give that a try .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice and very interesting handle modification. The grip of the second one should be great! I like it.


----------



## jukeshoes (Oct 5, 2011)

that last one looks interesting, looks like their are many different ways of holding it. very cool


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

BOWDIDDLEY said:


> Has anyone tried "Bondo on it to smooth out finish??


I have used Bondo on corse porous wood before and it works fantastic. It will need to be painted.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work, Papa. I love em.


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

I literally got some scraps off the job site today and was wondering how they would work for a slingshot. Glad to see I didn't waste time picking up the almost 50 pounds of scraps lol. Awesome work by the way. Any advice working this material?


----------

